# Buscopan



## caputsky (Jan 21, 2009)

Hi, I was doing some research online about antispasmodics, and I came across the fact that Buscopan is an antispasmodic that doesn't mask the pain, but instead acts upon the cause of the pain (in our case, spasms). This made me wonder if other antispasmodics do the same thing (get to the root of the pain) or if they simply mask the pain? I have been on Bentyl and Levsin previously, which didn't help very much, and currently I am on Levbid and Librax. Does anyone know if any of these work like Buscopan does or if they work differently?? Thanks in advance for any info/replies.


----------

